# Garter Bar for LK150



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello - does anyone know where I can get a garter bar for my LK150 and if they ship to Australia? - any help appreciated - Jill


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Kriskrafter in the USA makes and sells garter bars for machines including the LK150.

http://www.kriskrafter.com/65mmmigabars.html
You can buy the complete set, as mentioned above, or you can buy just a single garter bar which holds 75 stitches. Make sure you get the 6.5mm size for the LK150.



JillKay said:


> Hello - does anyone know where I can get a garter bar for my LK150 and if they ship to Australia? - any help appreciated - Jill


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

I wouldn't mind one of them for my LK150 - will have to save up for one; that list is getting longer


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

And be aware that Cynthia Ogden has complete information on how to make one (she is demonstrating on the Bond, but of course, you could make for any machine with her method. Check youtube for her videos, which include several other tool-making demos in case you are not familiar or are missing one or two specialties.


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Rita - I have checked this out. They look really good - Jill



Rita in Raleigh said:


> Kriskrafter in the USA makes and sells garter bars for machines including the LK150.
> 
> http://www.kriskrafter.com/65mmmigabars.html
> You can buy the complete set, as mentioned above, or you can buy just a single garter bar which holds 75 stitches. Make sure you get the 6.5mm size for the LK150.


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Thankyou for this information - I have not heard of her but will certainly check it out - Jill



deemail said:


> And be aware that Cynthia Ogden has complete information on how to make one (she is demonstrating on the Bond, but of course, you could make for any machine with her method. Check youtube for her videos, which include several other tool-making demos in case you are not familiar or are missing one or two specialties.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad to help.


JillKay said:


> Thanks Rita - I have checked this out. They look really good - Jill


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

If you buy the garter bars from Kriskrafter, make sure you also get the needle retainers. I use those more often than the garter bars for sewing on the machine, and fast unraveling when I make mistakes without dropped stitches. Moreover, the garter bars work best when the needle retainers hold the needles in the proper position 
Before buying mine from Kriskrafter, I made one with instructions from the Internet. It looked fabulous, but was not very practical. Too frustrated with dropped stitches when using it.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

AAKnits said:


> If you buy the garter bars from Kriskrafter, make sure you also get the needle retainers. I use those more often than the garter bars for sewing on the machine, and fast unraveling when I make mistakes without dropped stitches. Moreover, the garter bars work best when the needle retainers hold the needles in the proper position
> Before buying mine from Kriskrafter, I made one with instructions from the Internet. It looked fabulous, but was not very practical. Too frustrated with dropped stitches when using it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Go to shapeways.com and type garter bars in the search bar and a page will come up with all sizes of 3D printed garter bars for very reasonable prices. I am going to order the 9mm one.


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would like a garter bar for knitmaster 155 if anyone has any links please would be greatful


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

AAKnits said:


> If you buy the garter bars from Kriskrafter, make sure you also get the needle retainers. I use those more often than the garter bars for sewing on the machine, and fast unraveling when I make mistakes without dropped stitches. Moreover, the garter bars work best when the needle retainers hold the needles in the proper position
> Before buying mine from Kriskrafter, I made one with instructions from the Internet. It looked fabulous, but was not very practical. Too frustrated with dropped stitches when using it.


Thankyou, that is very helpful. I was wondering how necessary the retainers were (as the postage to Australia is considerable). I also looked at the home made ones and thought they might be okay to get the stitches off but a bit more troublesome to put them back on. I am thinking about doing the new Craftsy class by Susan G and she uses a garter bar for several of the sessions. Best wishes, Jill


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

JillKay said:


> Thankyou, that is very helpful. I was wondering how necessary the retainers were (as the postage to Australia is considerable). I also looked at the home made ones and thought they might be okay to get the stitches off but a bit more troublesome to put them back on. I am thinking about doing the new Craftsy class by Susan G and she uses a garter bar for several of the sessions. Best wishes, Jill


I use my retainers all the time and wouldn't be without them. To me they are very important.
They hold the needles out in the correct position firmly but any block of wood would do that almost as well. What retainers do is steady the side to side movement of the needles when using the garter bar or speed ripping rows.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

That machine is a 9 mm. Kriskrafter has that size also!!

http://www.kriskrafter.com/gabarsehe.html



Catriona1960 said:


> I would like a garter bar for knitmaster 155 if anyone has any links please would be greatful


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

I have found that I can use the garter bar for my standard machine on the 155 with a bit of jiggling - if you have one you could try that - Jill



Rita in Raleigh said:


> That machine is a 9 mm. Kriskrafter has that size also!!
> 
> http://www.kriskrafter.com/gabarsehe.html


----------



## bez_1950 (Oct 17, 2017)

I am impressed with the garter bar from Kriskafter I have emailed but on reply as yet .Can anyone tell me if they are still selling the garter bars.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I believe they are. How long has it been since you sent e-mail?


----------

